# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Ermeni Zulmü ve Türkler >  1914: Ermeni-Rus İşbirliği

## ceydaaa

74527.jpgOsmanlı-Rus Savaşı ufukta belirince, Ermeniler üzerine her iki taraftan da baskılar başlamıştır. 1908den itibaren Osmanlı Ordusuna katılma hak ve yükümlüğüne sahip olan Osmanlı Ermenilerinin sempatisi daha çok din ve kültür bakımından kendilerine yakın hissettikleri Rusyaya yöneliyordu.

Bu arada İttihatçılar 1914 Ağustosun da Daşnak Ermeni Liderlerini Erzurum, Van ve Bitlisi kapsayan geniş bir özerk yönetim vaadiyle Ruslara karşı ayaklanmaya davet ettiler. Daha çok Ermeniler tarafsızlıktan yanaydı, bu eğilimleri Avrupadan da destekleniyordu. Eğer Osmanlı-Rus savaşı çıkarsa ülkelerine sadık kalacaklarını vaat ettiler. O sıralarda Von der Goltz Paşanın yazdığı gibi, bir zamanlar Avrupa, halkın hukuki eşitliğinin göstergesi olarak Hıristiyanların orduya katılmasını isterken, bugün bunu gerçekleştirdi diye Türk yönetimini kınıyorlardı demektedir.

Bir Fransız subayı Ermeni-Rus işbirliğini şöyle anlatmıştır.  Rusların örgütlediği birliklere katılmak için gönüllüler sınırları aşıyorlardı. Partizanlar sık sık Türk konvoylarına ve tecrit olunmuş hedeflere saldırıyorlardı. Askerlik hizmetini genel bir biçimde, hatta silah zoruyla reddediyorlardı. Türk birliklerinde de görevlendirilen Ermenilerin sadakati de kuşkulu görünüyor demektedir.

Bu görüşler Ermeni yazarların çoğu tarafından reddedilmiş, Ermenilerin sadık bir şekilde Osmanlının yanında savaşa katıldığını ve silah altından kaçanların Türklerden daha az olduklarını yazmaktadırlar. İşin garibi ise, bunu söyleyen şahısın ne Ermenice ne Türkçe ne de Osmanlıca bilmediğinin bilinmesidir.

Bu görüşlerin gerçekle bir ilgisi yoktur ve 1970lerde kendisini gösteren Ermeni kimliği konusunda ki katılaşmanın bir ürünüdür. Nitekim Ermeniler tarafında daha önce yazılmış eserlere bakarsak, tam tersine Ermenilerin Ruslara katılarak ya da ayaklanarak savaşmalarından övünç payı çıkarttıklarını görürüz.

Bir Ermeni subayı Korganoffa göre Ermeniler İtilaf Devletlerinin ordularına katılmaları çağrılarına olumlu yanıt vermişler, ayrıca Ermeniler Van da ayaklanmışlar, Rusların yardımıyla Van çevresinin Türk ve Kürt çetelerinden temizlenmesi için harekete geçildiğini yazmaktadır. Daha sonraki Ermeni tarihçiler de Korganoffun yazmış olduğu bu kitabı Ermenilerin Destanı olarak nitelendirmektedirler.

Osmanlı Ermenilerinin Ruslarla işbirliği 1970lere kadar Ermeni tarihçilerinin kabul ettikleri bir olgudur.

Bilinmesi dereken diğer bir olgu ise, 1916da Ermeni tehcir ve kırımıyla ilgili olarak başlatılan kampanya da asıl hedef Almanya olarak gösteriliyordu. Sorunun 1915ten günümüze kadar ne gibi ideolojik dalgalanmalar içinde geldiğini anlamak için da yazar, bu konu üzerinde kısaca durmanın faydalı olacağı düşüncesindedir.

----------

